# FS 3X Turbo Twist 9W UV Sterilizers - $55



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Coralife 3X TurboTwist 9W 
Brand new - $85. SOLD
Used - $55 (bulbs about 12 month) HOLDING FOR ERICK


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Price dropped.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

bumb for good price i need one of these in a few months


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Why not treat yourself with a Christmas present 

Can bring one over with the MH bulbs


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

will see so many things i want and need and do i need lol


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

people have recommended theses to me.. but i think it may be too small for what i need.. but pump for a recommended product


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the bumps. New oenis nice for Christmas present. Can throw in pumps to push water through as well.

Santa is coming


----------



## Timbits (Nov 15, 2010)

are u saying u have a brand new one for 85 or are you saying it is 85 for a brand new one and ur selling yours for 55?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Too good to be true 

I think new one cost around $160 after tax.

I have two: one new for $85, one used for $55.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Coralife Turbo-Twist 3X UV Sterilizer - 9W

this is a good deal... i would go for it.. but there too small for my tank


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

LoL TCR. Use both. I do have a 23 W sterilizer but the bulb is about 3 months. Probably looking for $125. cost me $260 and the bulb should be no more than $30. Bought it at Paul's.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

its almost 350 gal of water.. i was thinking of using both but that is rated for 250 exact.. but i could just use tehm inline with the intake pumps

what brand is your 23w?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

New unit sold. Only used one left.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

How much are replacement bulbs for the used unit?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

$30? May be cheaper on boxing day.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

TCR said:


> its almost 350 gal of water.. i was thinking of using both but that is rated for 250 exact.. but i could just use tehm inline with the intake pumps
> 
> what brand is your 23w?


Made in Britain, Tropical Marine Centre VECTON UV25. So it is 25W. Bulbs a few year back was $27. It is just a standard T5 tube. May be you can find it cheaper at lighting wholesale.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

would the used one be good for a 40 gallon tank?


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a 3x 9w on my 110 and its perfect does an awesome job I recommend it Highly


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Brisch said:


> would the used one be good for a 40 gallon tank?


No problem, Brit (sorry about hijacking your thread, Gord).

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## relaxedfish (Apr 24, 2010)

I was checking the product description and it says that it doesnt come with a pump. What's the pump for and how much extra are they. Sorry, I'm new at this.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I will take the used one with pumps at $55 if there is a way to get it to me in Cloverdale.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

relaxedfish said:


> I was checking the product description and it says that it doesnt come with a pump. What's the pump for and how much extra are they. Sorry, I'm new at this.


The Coralife Turbo Twist series come with a graded hose adapter. Many people plumb them into their canister output (as I have in the past).

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

relaxedfish said:


> I was checking the product description and it says that it doesnt come with a pump. What's the pump for and how much extra are they. Sorry, I'm new at this.


I can provide a small pump. You want water to go through reasonabley slow.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

TomC said:


> I will take the used one with pumps at $55 if there is a way to get it to me in Cloverdale.


No plan to go to Cloverdale yet. But if I do and if it is not gone. Will let you know.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> No problem, Brit (sorry about hijacking your thread, Gord).
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


No problem Stuart. You are hired


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Holding for erick


----------

